# What's the best non-aggressive air freshener?



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

My car is fairly new. It just recently lost its new car smell. I cover the seats with 100% cotton sheets and wash them regularly. I do not allow myself, family,friends,or pax to eat,drink,or smoke,anything but water. I vacuum regularly & wash the floor mats. What is the best type/essence of air freshener? This is a subjective question & I understand preferences will vary. Myself in particular enjoy the smell,or lack thereof in cotton/linen scented freshener. Feebreeze is not bad either but wears out quickly. I have read reviews of riders rating poorly for obnoxious/stinky smells. I am all about the ratings,which entails my catering to the pax (4.9/16 months). Thanks for the input & I'm aware,I over analyze.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Boston Guber said:


> I cover the seats with 100% cotton sheets


While your driving?


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

I bought two twin,black,100% cotton,flat sheets & tuck/wrap them all around the entire seats. I pull out the bottom bench,and collapse the back seats,so the excess goes behind/under. It enables me to keep my light grey,cloth seats clean & essence free. I wash the sheets once a week. More if need be. Customers love it & complement what a great idea. The front buckets have seat covers.Why?


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

it's gone, get over it.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

itsablackmarket said:


> it's gone, get over it.


I don't want the new car smell back. I want to cover up the pax smell.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

The first person who can do what you want will make millions!

I also try very hard to contain and eliminate odors left behind by pax.
I wipe all interior surfaces, seats, floor mats with a cloth moisted with best detergents. 
I use ozium after stinky pax.
I use febreeze to freshen up the cloth seats, floor mats.

But, you can only do so much for so many people coming in to your car stinking and leaving their odor behind. 
My car smells fine but nowhere as good as when I started ride share nearly 1 year ago. At least 4,000 strangers rode in my car since. Some probably didn't clean their ass good


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> The first person who can do what you want will make millions!
> 
> I also try very hard to contain and eliminate odors left behind by pax.
> I wipe all interior surfaces, seats, floor mats with a cloth moisted with best detergents.
> ...


My car doesn't stink,but I would just like a non-aggressive smell. I haven't used air freshener since the 90's with those stupid trees. I went to Walmart today & there were so many options.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Buy ozium from Walmart. I think it was about $3.00 and helps with immediate relief after a very offensive smelling pax leaves the car and you get a request immediately. In such a situation no matter what you do, you need ozium since there is no time.

I learned from this forum that, if you hide a little coffe in the back seat pockets or underneath the seats, it also helps.
Who doesn't like the natural aroma of coffee beans?
I found it less offensive and more natural than most air fresheners.

I am allergic to strong smells and cannot tolerate a lot of them. A smoke or pot smelling person usually irritates me so much that, I sometimes even have headaches in addition to sneezing and itching. I try to keep my car odor free and regularly I get compliments for my clean car, especially with 180k in odometer


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Boston Guber said:


> I don't want the new car smell back. I want to cover up the pax smell.


there's billions of products that come to mind. but one of my favorite is http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001RJSJYW/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Buy ozium from Walmart. I think it was about $3.00 and helps with immediate relief after a very offensive smelling pax leaves the car and you get a request immediately. In such a situation no matter what you do, you need ozium since there is no time.
> 
> I learned from this forum that, if you hide a little coffe in the back seat pockets or underneath the seats, it also helps.
> Who doesn't like the natural aroma of coffee beans?
> ...


Awesome answer. Thanks. I chop my own coffee beans & grinding them not so fine would make an excellent freshner. In regards to the ozium spray,I have smelled it before. It's strong,but not gross. I had really bad allergies as a kid. I've since outgrown them but it left my sense of smell less useful. I fear not being able to guage the sprays or twist freshners. I don't always wear cologne but when I do,I only spray one shot as to not unintentionally go overboard. Take care.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Boston Guber said:


> Awesome answer. Thanks. I chop my own coffee beans & grinding them not so fine would make an excellent freshner. In regards to the ozium spray,I have smelled it before. It's strong,but not gross. I had really bad allergies as a kid. I've since outgrown them but it left my sense of smell less useful. I fear not being able to guage the sprays or twist freshners. I don't always wear cologne but when I do,I only spray one shot as to not unintentionally go overboard. Take care.


I too am so allergic to cologne and strong fragrances that, I only use deodorant. And that's enough for me. Speed Stick Gel is best among them


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

The trees usually work well for me. I try to get a fairly neutral odor like leather or black steel - something that's supposed to smell like a car. Anyway, I never hang it from the mirror. I will let it sit out a day then put it in my car under the drivers seat. This is close enough to the heat ducts that whenever I need to "reactivate" the smell, I can turn on floor heat for a few minutes and it brings back the hint.

By the way, I like Leather and Black Steel - but for some reason together they smell like puke. Or maybe it was that sorority girl last week.... I digress.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Boston Guber said:


> My car is fairly new. It just recently lost its new car smell. I cover the seats with 100% cotton sheets and wash them regularly. I do not allow myself, family,friends,or pax to eat,drink,or smoke,anything but water. I vacuum regularly & wash the floor mats. What is the best type/essence of air freshener? This is a subjective question & I understand preferences will vary. Myself in particular enjoy the smell,or lack thereof in cotton/linen scented freshener. Feebreeze is not bad either but wears out quickly. I have read reviews of riders rating poorly for obnoxious/stinky smells. I am all about the ratings,which entails my catering to the pax (4.9/16 months). Thanks for the input & I'm aware,I over analyze.


My strategy, and it has been working well for a year, is to spritz Febreze (original) lightly upon all seating surfaces and the headliner after each shift, then crack the windows and park the car in a cross breeze. In the morning your car will smell of...nothing. And that is exactly what you're going for.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I like febreeze gain scented as everyone loves the smell of fresh clean laundry. Another good one is lavender vanilla and the scent is proven to highten moods and isn't to strong.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> My strategy, and it has been working well for a year, is to spritz Febreze (original) lightly upon all seating surfaces and the headliner after each shift, then crack the windows and park the car in a cross breeze. In the morning your car will smell of...nothing. And that is exactly what you're going for.


Great strategy, and "nothing" is what I'm aiming for.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Febreeze air vent clip-on fresheners. PAX always ask where they can get them.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Firehose.

Wait til your pax is 5 feet away, spray them head to toe.

Also, ban shoes. Seriously, feet is what smell up a cab the most.


----------



## RacerX (May 7, 2014)

I'm with UberXTampa on this. buy and use Ozium it's one of the best things i've found for immediately killing fresh odors left behind from pax like Cig and Pot smokers, Bad BO, perfume, or that doggy bag of left over curry they are carrying around.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Firehose.
> 
> Wait til your pax is 5 feet away, spray them head to toe.
> 
> Also, ban shoes. Seriously, feet is what smell up a cab the most.


I disagree.Ass & genitals!!!


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

DocT said:


> Febreeze air vent clip-on fresheners. PAX always ask where they can get them.


I saw those at Walmart. They had a scratch n sniff tab. How many & what flavor?


----------



## veeger2 (Jul 9, 2015)

I use fabreeze scented armor all. Seriously it does exist. The coffee beans work wonders. This is the best and only thing I learned from Howard Stern. I seems the strip club that the staff went to had small cloth bags of coffee beans in the toilet to use to remove stripper stank. Nuff said.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

veeger2 said:


> I use fabreeze scented armor all. Seriously it does exist. The coffee beans work wonders. This is the best and only thing I learned from Howard Stern. I seems the strip club that the staff went to had small cloth bags of coffee beans in the toilet to use to remove stripper stank. Nuff said.


What?lol


----------



## trunksra (Oct 18, 2014)

I used to use febreeze vent clips and get lots of compliments. Recently switched to scent bomb "clean cotton" pretty much the best thing you can get. Will get your car smelling amazing.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

trunksra said:


> I used to use febreeze vent clips and get lots of compliments. Recently switched to scent bomb "clean cotton" pretty much the best thing you can get. Will get your car smelling amazing.


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VSGB2OS/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## jbee (Jul 5, 2015)

I use this and keep it in the console. I usually apply it at the beginning and midway through my shift.

Get compliments on it all the time and people asking me what is it and where can they get it. Never had anyone complain about it ever.

Wally World has it.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ive spent thousands of dollars on my own vehicles over the years.

On my Uber car i keep it simple. 1/3 Windex, 2/3 distilled water. Clean it and wipe down full interior with cheap paper towels from Walmart.. $19 for 20 rolls.

Hide coffee air-fresheners bags under the front seats. Or make your own coffee bags out of white gym socks. Google for tutorial.

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...ie=UTF-8#q=coffee+air+freshener+car+gym+socks


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

You people using ozium, smh you are supposed to let that sit for several hours and air it out before breathing air sprayed with that shit....

CC: RacerX UberXTampa


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

p.s.

Replace your cabin filter every 2 month with a charcoal air filter. $20 from your dealer.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Goober said:


> You people using ozium, smh you are supposed to let that sit for several hours and air it out before breathing air sprayed with that shit....
> 
> CC: RacerX UberXTampa


Addicts need a fix.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Another cheap option.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Another cheap option.
> 
> View attachment 13670


Wtf?lol!


----------



## LA Dude (Jul 27, 2015)

I had a pax after few minutes he open both back windows and released a stinking fart


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have one of the vent clips called pink sands, figured I would give it a try. I don't keep it on the vent but rather in the little cubby in front of the shifter. It smells great and a bunch of people tell me so. Normally I don't go for such strong scents and this one isn't particularly strong but stronger than usual and smells great.


----------



## Boston Guber (Aug 24, 2015)

LA Dude said:


> I had a pax after few minutes he open both back windows and released a stinking fart


Did you savor it?


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

An old trick learned from veteran limo driver his cars always smelled really clean. He used to put couple dryer sheets under the seats. It's a Very clean Smell & not too strong. Oh & very cheap too.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Nooa said:


> He used to put couple dryer sheets under the seats.


I put one on the cabin filter and change it every month


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm using it Febreze spray called autumn charm. It's really nice not too hard not too sweet. I've been going through several kinds of Febreeze in the autumn charm so far as the most pleasant.

At 3 bucks I can it'll last a lot longer than three of those trees and if you don't follow the instructions on the trees that damn thing only last a couple of days


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

A box of baking soda. A number of people are allergic to air fresheners as mentioned. Plus those chemicals are bad for you. For smelly cats (thanks Phoebe), i roll down the windows while driving for several minutes.


----------



## claritys (Aug 12, 2015)

I just use the Strawberry scented tree air fresheners, and replace every 2 weeks. Most people love it, but I have had 2 complaints from Lyft passengers saying it was "too strong." It bothered me at first, and I think it's silly, because would they rather it smell like cigarettes and b.o.?
You can't please everyone!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I only saw 2 at Costco. Hawaiian and Regular. I have the Hawaiian scent because it's my daughter's favorite.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I bought a gallon of this stuff (from eBay, not directly from the manufacturer).

You dilute it in water about 1:1 ratio and it smells very nice. Very close to that new car smell we all miss. I bought a little spray bottle at Walmart for like $0.85 and diluted it as per some advice on the eBay reviews and spray every other night or so and crack the rear windows just a bit. Works like a charm.

http://www.chemicalguys.com/New_Car_Smell_Premium_Air_Freshener_1_Gal_p/air_101.htm


----------



## Uber Mike Blue Accord (May 19, 2015)

I like ozium it is strong at first but mellows out and lingers with new car scent I get lots of compliments. Blast A/C with recirculate on and spray it near front vent intakes witch are in front floor boards under dash by your toes...


----------



## FlexLoverOXOX (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi uber ppl! I use Bounty Dryer sheets. It's mild, last a while, affordable, and leaves a wonderful fresh scent. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Pure Citrus Orange. A delightful scent.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

I agree with ozium. It is very strong at first but it gets rid of all odors. It also has the benefit killing germs. Be careful not to use to much at a time.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Boston Guber said:


> I don't want the new car smell back. I want to cover up the pax smell.


Welcome to the world of driving a cab.


Boston Guber said:


> I don't want the new car smell back. I want to cover up the pax smell.


So you want to drive a cab, but you don't want it to smell like one? The stereotype painted by Uber supporters is that all cabs stink, so accept it. You now own an unbranded taxi.

My cab is a 2014 Ford Flex with leather. It still smells new.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Ozium or this:


----------



## Funky Dung (Nov 3, 2015)

Boston Guber said:


> My car is fairly new. It just recently lost its new car smell. I cover the seats with 100% cotton sheets and wash them regularly. I do not allow myself, family,friends,or pax to eat,drink,or smoke,anything but water. I vacuum regularly & wash the floor mats. What is the best type/essence of air freshener? This is a subjective question & I understand preferences will vary. Myself in particular enjoy the smell,or lack thereof in cotton/linen scented freshener. Feebreeze is not bad either but wears out quickly. I have read reviews of riders rating poorly for obnoxious/stinky smells. I am all about the ratings,which entails my catering to the pax (4.9/16 months). Thanks for the input & I'm aware,I over analyze.


I'm going to try this, after doing a little on line research. I don't even know what a squash smells like, but I guess I'll find out. I use the Ozium (which, buy the way, comes in a much larger can in the air freshener aisle vs the little one in the automotive section in Walmart. A much better deal) but I think it stinks. It does eliminate odor though, so I'll give the seats and floor a shot, wait a few seconds, then open the windows while moving.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00150T13G/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Funky Dung said:


> I'm going to try this, after doing a little on line research. I don't even know what a squash smells like, but I guess I'll find out. I use the Ozium (which, buy the way, comes in a much larger can in the air freshener aisle vs the little one in the automotive section in Walmart. A much better deal) but I think it stinks. It does eliminate odor though, so I'll give the seats and floor a shot, wait a few seconds, then open the windows while moving.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00150T13G/?tag=ubne0c-20


I use Pure Citrus. Customers like the smell.


----------



## Kristr90 (Sep 19, 2015)

I use the fabreeze vent clips and always receive compliments.


----------

